# Minenunglück in Chile



## Rongor (24. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Als erstes, nein, ich habe die SuFu nicht bentutzt.

Es geht mir um das Minenunglück in Chile. Mich persönlich bewegt es sehr zu sehen, wie solidarisch die Chilenen mit ihren Kumpels sind.
Sie campieren am Unglücksort, schicken ihnen Nachrichten und unterstützen ihre Leidensgenossen.
Ich gebe zu ich bekomme Gänsehaut, wenn ich Bilder von ihnen im Fernsehen sehe.

Wie seht Ihr das so? Interessiert Euch dieses Schicksal? Wenn ja, verfolgt Ihr es?

Mich persönlich hat es zu diesem Video inspiriert:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YG2u0l48h94

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Dieses Video soll keine Diskussionsgrundlage sein!!!

Würde mich freuen Eure Reaktionen zu diesem Thema zu lesen.

LG
Rongor

PS: Vllt. kann mir ja jemand erklären, wie man YT-Videos hier einbettet^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. September 2010)

Rongor schrieb:


> Mich persönlich bewegt es sehr zu sehen, wie solidarisch die Chilenen mit ihren Kumpels sind.



Aber echt mal, da herrscht eine Gemeinschaftsgefühl ohne Ende.

Da fällt mir auch gleich ein wunderbares Beispiel zu ein:
(Zitat NWZ Inside)

*



			Santiago de Chile - Unbekannte Diebe habe am Bergwerk San José in Chile wichtiges Bohrgerät zur Rettung der 33 eingeschlossenen Minenarbeiter gestohlen. 
Die Metallteile wögen jeweils etwa 150 Kilogramm und seien zusammen etwa 60 Millionen Pesos (100 000 Euro) wert, zitierte die Zeitung &#8222;El Mercurio" den Kommissar Gastón Herrara am Samstag. 
Die Polizei wolle nun insgesamt 40 Leute vernehmen. Sie arbeiteten alle an den Rettungsbohrungen mit.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


----------



## Tikume (24. September 2010)

Verfolgen nicht, aber das Schicksal unter Tage eingeschlossen zu sein seit doch schon recht langer Zeit und auf Rettung zu hoffen das ist schon heftig.

zu dem Diebstahl. Sowas ist natürlich ganz besonders assozial. ABer es gibt halt überall solche und solche Menschen.


----------



## Breakyou (24. September 2010)

Verfolgen tu ich es nicht aber ich hab in den Nachrichten davon gehört.
Es ist schon krass solange, tief unter der Erde, eingeschlossen zu sein. Bis nach Weihnachten haben die Glaub ich gesagt.
Aber die Männer haben glaub ich wenn sie wieder draußen sind viele neue Freunde gewonnen.


----------



## Rongor (24. September 2010)

@Ohrensammler

Klar, nicht jeder ist astrein. In einem armen Land gibt es auch Menschen denen Ihre Hose näher ist, als Deine Jacke!

Aber Dein post scheint mir pauschalisiert.

@Breakyou
Ich meine etwas von Anfang November gehört zu haben.
Zu wünschen wäre es Ihnen^^


----------



## schneemaus (24. September 2010)

Wird wohl eher Dezember werden, bis sie befreit werden. Ja, ist schon krass, in so einer Enge mehrere Monate zu verbringen. Kein Tageslicht zu sehen, nur extrem sporadischen Kontakt zur Familie/zu Freunden, nicht zu wissen, wann man wieder raus kommt...

Was mich bewegt hat war der eine Minenarbeiter, der Vater wurde, war erst vor ein paar Wochen. Der bekommt sein Kind erst zu sehen, wenn es schon ein paar Monate alt ist. Find ich übel.


----------



## Konov (24. September 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Aber die Männer haben glaub ich wenn sie wieder draußen sind viele neue Freunde gewonnen.



Und ein paar Wochen später interessiert sich bestimmt kein Schwein mehr für sie... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irn-Bru (24. September 2010)

> Und ein paar Wochen später interessiert sich bestimmt kein Schwein mehr für sie...



und jetzt? was willst du damit sagen?


----------



## MasterXoX (24. September 2010)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> und jetzt? was willst du damit sagen?




Zuerst ists ein dicker trubel, nach paar tagen/wochen weiß keiner mehr davon


----------



## Rongor (24. September 2010)

Spätestens gegen Ende des Jahres werden wir alle wieder daran erinnert!
Jahresrückblick und so.
Das sowas vergessen wird liegt an einem selbst!


----------



## shadow24 (24. September 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Zuerst ists ein dicker trubel, nach paar tagen/wochen weiß keiner mehr davon




aber das ist doch überall so...beim fussball,in der politik,das drama in duisburg,der amoklauf an einer schule... da macht das grubenunglück keine ausnahme.aber es ist jetzt halt AKTUELL,falls du von dem wort schon mal gehört haben solltest.ansonsten bräuchte man auch von gar nichts berichten,da alles vergänglich ist...

btt:ich hab sogar gehört(udn das auch nach dem diebstahl) das die sogar von oktober erstmalig ausgegangen sind,das die gerettet werden können...stell mir das auch sehr bitter vor 700 m unter der erde eingeschlossen zu sein.udn das nicht für ein paar tage oder wochen,sondern monate.kaum licht,keine wolken,kein himmel,keine sonne.die einzige verbindung zur oberwelt ist ein schlauch...


----------



## Irn-Bru (24. September 2010)

> Zuerst ists ein dicker trubel, nach paar tagen/wochen weiß keiner mehr davon




Weiss ja nicht wie du dich fühlen würdest, wenn du monatelang 700m unter der Erde feststecken würdest. Die Menschen nehmen am Schicksal der Eingeschlossenen anteil und einige beten vielleicht auch dass das alles schnell ein glückliches ende findet. Und wenn sie dann irgendwann alle heil raus kommen ist es doch klar, dass das Interesse der Menschen irgendwann weniger wird. 

trotzdem wird immer noch nicht klar was ihr damit sagen wollt...


----------



## Ohrensammler (25. September 2010)

Rongor schrieb:


> PS: Vllt. kann mir ja jemand erklären, wie man YT-Videos hier einbettet^^



In deiner Symbolleiste befindet sich ganz rechts ein Icon, welches drei stilisierte Bildschirme übereinander darstellt namens "Multimediainhalte einfügen"
Dort fügst du die Youtube-Url ein....fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bedenke aber, dass für einige Videos das einbetten vom Einsteller deaktiviert wurde.

Ohr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doofkatze (25. September 2010)

1. Ich denke, gleiches würde in Deutschland passieren, vllt. auch vielerorts sonst auf der Welt. Die Sache ist nur die: Wir haben solche Unglücke nicht. Solche Probleme entstehen einfach nicht. 
Woran können wir das denn erkennen? Beispiel Haiti, hunderte Deutsche fliegen nach Haiti, um bei Aufräumarbeiten zu helfen. Freuen sich über jeden Überlebenden, trauern um jedes Opfer. Beispiel Das Wunder von Lengede, Beispiel Kölner Stadtbibliothek. Es gibt nicht nur Gaffer, es gibt auch viele, die mit anpacken, eben deine geforderte Solidarität.

2. Genauso wie es immer Helfer gibt, gibt es eben auch die andere Seite der Medaille, die Ohrensammler mal wieder angesprochen hat.

3. Schlußendlich lässt sich ableiten, das wir in Deutschland wohl genauso reagieren würden


----------



## shadow24 (25. September 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> 3. Schlußendlich lässt sich ableiten, das wir in Deutschland wohl genauso reagieren würden



und genau das sind die momente die mich weiter an das gute im menschen glauben lassen....


----------



## Irn-Bru (25. September 2010)

> 1. Ich denke, gleiches würde in Deutschland passieren, vllt. auch vielerorts sonst auf der Welt. Die Sache ist nur die: Wir haben solche Unglücke nicht. Solche Probleme entstehen einfach nicht.
> Woran können wir das denn erkennen? Beispiel Haiti, hunderte Deutsche fliegen nach Haiti, um bei Aufräumarbeiten zu helfen. Freuen sich über jeden Überlebenden, trauern um jedes Opfer. Beispiel Das Wunder von Lengede, Beispiel Kölner Stadtbibliothek. Es gibt nicht nur Gaffer, es gibt auch viele, die mit anpacken, eben deine geforderte Solidarität.
> 
> 2. Genauso wie es immer Helfer gibt, gibt es eben auch die andere Seite der Medaille, die Ohrensammler mal wieder angesprochen hat.
> ...




genauso ist es...

bei einigen kommt es so rüber,als wenn sie das alles nicht sonderlich interessieren würde. Ist ja ganz weit weg was kümmert mich dass.....

dass es auch mal ganz schnell anders kommen kann zeigte damals z.B. die Katastrophe in Tschernobyl,war zwar auch weit weg aber dennoch hat man die Auswirkungen auch hier in Deutschland mit bekommen, Stichwort Fallout.

Diese "was interessiert mich das ist ja nicht mein Problem" Einstellung haben leider viele, erst kürzlich durfte ich dass bei einem ziemlich schweren Verkehrsunfall hier bei uns feststellen. Am liebsten hätte ich die verdammten Gaffer aus ihren Karren gezogen, boah ich hatte so ein Hass, kaum einer hielt mal an und fragte ob er helfen kann.


----------



## schneemaus (25. September 2010)

Gaffer kenn ich als Rettungsdienstler nur zu gut. Gerade bei größeren Events geht's da schonmal richtig ab. Rosenmontag in Mainz ist dafür ein gutes Beispiel, aber auch der Aufstieg von Mainz05 2009. Da hat irgendein Idiot einen großen Chinaböller mitten in die Menge geschmissen, ein Mädel hat einen doch recht großen Brocken an den Fuß bekommen, der natürlich sofort angeschwollen ist und (so wie es aussah) auch sehr, sehr weh getan hat. Bis wir erstmal mit unserem Gedöns bei dem Mädel waren, hat es schon gedauert und ich musste tatsächlich, weil ich mit Brüllen nicht mehr weiterkam, meine Ellbogen ausfahren und mich wirklich zur Patientin durchkämpfen. Als wir dann dort waren und wir neben ihr in der Hocke waren, bin ich mehrmals fast auf die Patientin gefallen, weil von hinten irgendwelche Gaffer gedrängelt, geschubst und gedrückt haben. Glücklicherweise gab's auch noch ein paar nette Leute, die sich dann hinter uns aufgebaut haben und die Massen abgehalten haben, damit wir in Ruhe arbeiten konnten. Polizei kam zwar auch, jedoch erst kurz bevor wir die Patientin ins Auto gebracht haben. Wer dann denkt, es wäre alles gut gewesen, als die Patientin und wir erstmal im Auto waren, der irrt. Wir hatten unser Auto ja am Standort direkt im Geschehen stehen, mussten also auch irgendwie raus. Immer noch strömten die Massen, die feiern wollten, zum Theaterplatz, und wir mussten in umgekehrter Richtung raus Richtung Krankenhaus. Blaulicht an - Keine Reaktion der Leute. Nicht mal Schrittempo war möglich. Als der Kollege dann das Martinshorn angeschaltet hat und damit auch die Patientin erschreckt hat (sofort kam die Frage "Ist es denn was Ernstes?"), bekam er noch wüste Gesten und Beschimpfungen hinterhergeschmissen - Teilweise haben die Leute sogar gegen unser Auto geschlagen und getreten - Ging ja eh nicht schnell voran. Da hab ich tatsächlich gemerkt, wie viele Leute doch tatsächlich die Einstellung haben: "Mir doch egal, betrifft mich nicht." Das sind aber genau die Leute, die meckern, weil wir wegen solchen Umständen zu spät zum Einsatzort gelangen.

Und das ist denke ich auch die Einstellung der Leute, die den Diebstahl verübt haben - es betrifft sie ja nicht. Hätten sie selbst einen Angehörigen da unten oder wären gar selbst eingesperrt, wären sie aber vermutlich die ersten, die plärren würden, wieso so ein Diebstahl nicht verhindert wurde.


----------



## Rongor (25. September 2010)

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten^^
Schön zu sehen, dass nicht nur mich dieses Thema beschäftigt!

Vllt. kommen ja noch mehr Kommentare.

Ich freu mich drauf,
Rongor


----------



## Falathrim (26. September 2010)

Ich bin durch die ganze Scheiße, die man Tag für Tag in den Nachrichten sieht, viel zu abgestumpft, um etwas berührend zu finden, wo es nicht nur eine Handvoll Überlebende aus einer großen Menge Tote gibt.


----------



## Konov (26. September 2010)

Ein bißchen "tangiert" es einen schon, wenn man Bilder davon im Fernsehen sieht. Aber mehr auch nicht, wie ich fairer Weise zugeben muss.
Wie Falathrim schon sagte, man ist doch bereits ein Stückweit abgestumpft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nichtsdestotrotz möchte man mit den Verschütteten nicht tauschen, wenn man genauer drüber nachdenkt.


----------



## Kuya (26. September 2010)

Sicherlich ist kein "vernünftiger" Mensch aus Eis.
Aber Tag für Tag jedes Drama in der Welt mitzuerleben, wenn man da nicht in der Lage ist, emotional abzuschalten, würde man 
sich doch an der "Grausamkeit" des Lebens emotional selber zu Grunde richten. Einer der Gründe warum ich es zu vermeiden Versuche
mir Tag für Tag die Nachrichten anzusehen. 

Unglück mit 50 Toten hier, Amoklauf dort, Naturkatastrophe hier, Schießerei dort, Bombenanschag hier, Krieg da, Geiselname dort, Hinrichtung hier und da.
Ich frage mich wirklich wie Jemand das aushält, Tag für Tag das alles seelisch mitzuerleben, ohne entweder total abzustumpfen, oder im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes
selber total vor die Hunde geht.

Bestes Beispiel, vor kurzem wurde in der Nähe eine 70 jährige Oma von der U-Bahn mitgeschliffen, weil sie einfach in Ihrem Alter nicht mehr schnell genug war.
Das hat mich auch sehr bewegt. Aber ich versuche es zu vermeiden in meinem Hass, Anschläge gegen die Deutsche Bahn und die kranke Welt in der wir Leben zu unternehmen. 

Ich will das damit nicht herabwürdigen, sondern wie der ein oder andere Vorredner darauf hinweisen, dass die Welt derart Grausam sein kann, dass man vielleicht nicht Tag für Tag 
jedes Unglück und Schicksal auf der Welt mitbekommen sollte. Liegt vielleicht auch daran das ich eigentlich ein sehr mitfühlender Mensch bin, und es auf dauer einfach nicht ertragen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Caps-lock (27. September 2010)

Naja entweder ist man abgestumpft oder man ist unfair.
In Chile sitzen 33 Leute fest, die aber sehr wahrscheinlich überleben werden.
In Berlin gab es heute ein Busunglück mit 13 Toten.

Ich stelle jetzt nicht die Frage was schlimmer ist, aber man kann sich nicht um alle Leute sorgen machen.

Es ist richtig das die Jungs da sicherlich Probleme haben eingeschlossen zu sein, aber sie haben eine Perspektive.
Ihr Lohn wird weitergezahlt und ihre Familien haben somit was zu essen. Die 13 Leute in dem Reisebus sind tot.
Und sie haben keinen Thread im Forum bekommen.

Die Menschen die bei dem Amoklauf gestorben sind haben keinen Thread bekommen...

Man kann sich natürlich um jede Person Sorgen machen, aber erstens geht man davon auf Dauer kaputt und die Person hat davon nichts.

Ich mache mir Gedanken um meine Familie und meine Freunde. Und wenn ich jemandem helfen kann, dem ich unterwegs begegne versuche ich das. Wenn ich nicht helfen kann,  stehe ich auch nicht im Weg rum.


----------



## Rongor (27. September 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> ...
> In Berlin gab es heute ein Busunglück mit 13 Toten.
> 
> ...
> ...



1. Sehr schlimme Sache, gerade für Angehörige und Freunde!

2. Warum nicht? Sind wir durch die "Bild-ähnlichen Nachrichten" der Privatsender schon so abgestumpft?

3. Diesen Ansatz lob ich mir. So halte ich es auch!


----------



## Ohrensammler (27. September 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht helfen kann, stehe ich auch nicht im Weg rum.



Das müsste ins Grundgesetz aufgenommen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rongor (27. September 2010)

Wüed mich auch mal interessieren, was die buffed Mitarbeiter so denken....


----------



## shadow24 (27. September 2010)

so,die Rettungskapsel ist eingetroffen....ich finde den Namen echt passend...
http://www.berlinonl...ten/320300.html


----------



## Rongor (28. September 2010)

Ich drücke fest die Daumen, dass es anfang November wirklich los geht!


----------



## TheEwanie (3. Oktober 2010)

Dauert ja Leider noch....Aber ich finds beeindruckend wie die auf den Videos fröhlich Bier trinken.


----------



## Ohrensammler (7. Oktober 2010)

Scheint forsch voranzugehen.

Bei Idealverlauf könnten die Rettungsarbeiten am WE beginnen

Focus online


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. Oktober 2010)

Die Rettungsbohrung ist jetzt durch.
Wenn die Bergmänner Glück haben sind sie bald wieder an der Oberfläche.
Focus Online


----------



## Skatero (10. Oktober 2010)

Und wenn sie draussen sind, sind sie vielleicht sogar Millionäre, weil sie eine Goldader gefunden haben.


----------



## BlizzLord (10. Oktober 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Das müsste ins Grundgesetz aufgenommen werden



Als ob das irgendwer so befolgen würde.
Ist doch viel zu interessant einen Menschen sterben zu sehen. *rolleyes*


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Und wenn sie draussen sind, sind sie vielleicht sogar Millionäre, weil sie eine Goldader gefunden haben.



Die haben bereits eine Goldader gefunden und die heisst Öffentlichkeit.
Aber ich gönns ihnen.


----------



## dragon1 (13. Oktober 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ich bin durch die ganze Scheiße, die man Tag für Tag in den Nachrichten sieht, viel zu abgestumpft, um etwas berührend zu finden, wo es nicht nur eine Handvoll Überlebende aus einer großen Menge Tote gibt.



wow bist du a hoarta


----------



## Rongor (13. Oktober 2010)

Endlich ist mein Rechner wieder fit^^

Die Rettung läuft auf Hochtouren und schon morgen könnten alle oben sein! Ich finde das ne super Sache wenn man bedenkt, dass es eigentlich bis Weihnachten dauern sollte.

Die Kapsel tut ihren Dienst und den ersten Geretteten geht es soweit gut. 
Wollen wir hoffen, dass es so weiter geht.


----------



## Manowar (13. Oktober 2010)

Nr 4 ist dran!


----------



## Potpotom (13. Oktober 2010)

Das Grubenunglück an sich bewegte mich nicht zu sehr muss ich ehrlich gestehen, ich habe es zur Kenntnis genommen und das wars auch schon.

Aber Woche für Woche haben einen die Minenarbeiter begleitet und ich hielt es für unmöglich, das da auch nur einer gerettet werden könnte. Als gestern Abend der Erste von ihnen die Rettungskapsel verlassen konnte muss ich wirklich sagen... das fand ich sehr bewegend und ich freue mich echt für ihn und alle die ihre "Hölle" jetzt verlassen können, Frau und Kind in den Arm nehmen können und jetzt zweimal im Jahr Geburtstag feiern dürfen.

Trotz der grossen Katastrophe und der vielen Todesopfer doch noch ein gutes Ende (so hoffen wir jetzt mal) für viele Beteiligte.

Wenn nebenbei auch noch ein bisschen was rausspringt wäre das mehr als gerecht. In der Realität aber, werden wohl 75% der Bergarbeiter in wenigen Wochen wieder da sein um die Famillie versorgen zu können. 

EDIT: Beeindruckend finde ich übrigens, dass dort SOFORT Maßnahmen angerollt sind ohne grosse Diskussionen und Streitigkeiten. Bei uns würde die Politik das wohl ersteinmal in irgendwelchen Ausschüssen ausdiskutieren .


----------



## Phash (13. Oktober 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Das Grubenunglück an sich bewegte mich nicht zu sehr muss ich ehrlich gestehen, ich habe es zur Kenntnis genommen und das wars auch schon.
> 
> Aber Woche für Woche haben einen die Minenarbeiter begleitet und ich hielt es für unmöglich, das da auch nur einer gerettet werden könnte. Als gestern Abend der Erste von ihnen die Rettungskapsel verlassen konnte muss ich wirklich sagen... das fand ich sehr bewegend und ich freue mich echt für ihn und alle die ihre "Hölle" jetzt verlassen können, Frau und Kind in den Arm nehmen können und jetzt zweimal im Jahr Geburtstag feiern dürfen.
> 
> ...






naaajaaa... bei uns gehts in Katastrophenfällen auch schon sehr flott. Da greifen Notfallpläne und das ist schon vorher geregelt. Weil die Politiker aber in der Zeit nix zu tun haben diskutieren sie drüber wers bezahlt *g*


----------



## shadow24 (13. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich denke das passt ganz gut zum Ende dieses threads...


----------



## schattental (15. Februar 2011)

ich reaktivier den thread nochmal weil ich jetzt ein interessanten nachbericht zu dem grubenunglück gefunden habe:
http://web.de/magazine/nachrichten/panorama/12166468-pornos-joints-und-sexpuppen.html?cc=0000101377001216646816KvQb#.A1000027

es sind halt die normalen grundbedürfnisse des mannes und zu was einem der hunger treiben kann...


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Februar 2011)

Naja, warum nicht. Hätte ich jetzt vermutlich nicht gebraucht, aber seh da auch nix Schlimmes.
Damit meine ich natürlich die oberen Absätze des Artikels. Ich hätte wohl zuerst zu Ende lesen sollen.


----------



## Petersburg (15. Februar 2011)

Also ich finds lächerlich, kommen die keine paar Monate ohne sowas aus? Tzzz...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. Februar 2011)

Menschen sind eben auch nur tiere :S in extremsituationen kommen halt doch die triebe und tiefen abgründe wieder durch


----------



## Caps-lock (15. Februar 2011)

> Zehn solcher Damen hätte eine Erotik-Firma gerne bereitgestellt


Da musste ich mir schon etwas an den Kopf fassen ^^.
Also nicht das diese Grundbedürfnisse nicht verständlich wären, aber warum stellt eine Firma nur 10 Stück davon zur Verfügung und nicht 33... Pleite gegangen wäre sie daran garantiert nicht und ich führe nicht weiter aus wie die hygenischen Zustände da unten waren auch ohne das es sone Puppen gabe.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (15. Februar 2011)

Ich fasse mir eher an den Kopf, wenn ich so eine schwachsinnige "Berichterstattung" lesen muss. Da waren ein paar arme Schweine monatelang von der Außenwelt abgeschnitten und anscheinend ist nichts interessanter als die Tatsache, dass sie da unten gekifft und gewichst haben oder was? Sowas ist einfach nur arm. Ich mach' hier mal dicht...


----------

